# Safety concerns!!! Non Standard UK Plugs and Adapters!



## GHNelson

More Safety nightmares!
Non-fused UK power cord/plug!




Stay  Safe!


----------



## ian_m

As well as no fuse, to protect the cable from overloading (fire risk), it has a part insulated earth pin, meaning that when plugged more than like the earth will be disconnected , thus exposing the user to potentially fatal electric shock.

https://www.pat-testing-training.net/articles/non-uk-plug-adaptors.php


----------



## GHNelson

Another adapter!








hoggie


----------



## papa_c

Best advice is to simply remove the non UK plug and re-wire with a UK plug. If the plug is a moulded power supply, replace with a new power supply.


----------



## Onoma1

Thank you for posting this thread. I was surprised that these were so unsafe.


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen

ian_m said:


> https://www.pat-testing-training.net/articles/non-uk-plug-adaptors.php


Holy cow!  The pictures showing an earth pin pushed into the live of those adapters is the stuff of nightmares!

Isn’t it a good job that any house with reasonably recent wiring will have an RCD or RCBOs in the consumer unit!

Mind you, whilst replacing some broken light fittings in my late father’s house prior to selling it, I couldn’t understand the lack of any earth wires. A quick Google revealed that prior to 1968-ish, lighting circuits were not required to be earthed!


----------



## Andrew Butler

papa_c said:


> Best advice is to simply remove the non UK plug and re-wire with a UK plug. If the plug is a moulded power supply, replace with a new power supply.


ensuring it's suitable for the voltage in your country.


----------



## HypeBuce

USA plugs don't have fuses though I wonder why they aren't considered as dangerous. Do they have fuses elsewhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hypnogogia

HypeBuce said:


> USA plugs don't have fuses though I wonder why they aren't considered as dangerous. Do they have fuses elsewhere?


Neither does most if not all of continental Europe.  They will rely on the RCD on their consumer board, which have pretty much made fuses in plugs irrelevant.


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen

hypnogogia said:


> Neither does most if not all of continental Europe.  They will rely on the RCD on their consumer board, which have pretty much made fuses in plugs irrelevant.


Not really true. Fuses in plugs are still very much relevant.

The RCD in the consumer unit will protect against earth leakage or various other faults. But it won’t prevent an individual appliance pulling more current than its cable can cope with (or indeed more current than it‘s sensible for that appliance to pull). Even an RCBO (which combines the function of an RCD with overload protection) is only there to protect the entire circuit from overload - i.e. it protects the twin-and-earth wiring that makes up the ring.

The fuse in the plug is there primarily to protect the cable between the plug and the appliance from overload, which a whole-circuit RCD or RCBO can‘t do.


----------



## hypnogogia

Dr Mike Oxgreen said:


> Not really true. Fuses in plugs are still very much relevant.
> 
> The RCD in the consumer unit will protect against earth leakage or various other faults. But it won’t prevent an individual appliance pulling more current than its cable can cope with (or indeed more current than it‘s sensible for that appliance to pull). Even an RCBO (which combines the function of an RCD with overload protection) is only there to protect the entire circuit from overload - i.e. it protects the twin-and-earth wiring that makes up the ring.
> 
> The fuse in the plug is there primarily to protect the cable between the plug and the appliance from overload, which a whole-circuit RCD or RCBO can‘t do.


You are indeed correct.  A quick check shows that the UK is almost unique  in using ring circuits (which have higher current flow 32 amp) and thus   still require individual plug fuses, unlike countries where radial circuits are used (which have lower current, 16 amp) and individual plug fuses are not required.


----------



## Nick potts

Hi all.

Looking for some advice on a solenoid I have just picked up.

Came with a 2 pin US-style plug, The plug states 6a 250V, solenoid 220V 4.8va

What my best course of action here, should I just cut the plug off and replace or use an adaptor?

Few pics


----------



## hypnogogia

That looks like one of the dodgy unsafe adapters to me.  id cut off that US plug and fit a proper fired 3 pin plug to it rather than use the adapter.


----------



## davidgorman74

will be doing the same tonight


----------



## Nick potts

hypnogogia said:


> That looks like one of the dodgy unsafe adapters to me.  id cut off that US plug and fit a proper fired 3 pin plug to it rather than use the adapter.



Thank you. And that would be perfectly safe?

What amp fuse would should i use.

Thanks


----------



## Siege

What about a proper converter. Unsure of the correct amp though. This way you won’t invalidate any warranty.

https://www.euronetwork.co.uk/USA-t...MIl9WN5cfX6wIVkaZ3Ch3bMAErEAQYBCABEgJ-p_D_BwE


----------



## hypnogogia

Nick potts said:


> Thank you. And that would be perfectly safe?
> 
> What amp fuse would should i use.
> 
> Thanks


Actually, before you do that, is it a solenoid for the US market? If so, they run on 110V, so simply attaching a UK plug and using that will damage it.  What is the information on the solenoid/transformer that came with it?


----------



## noodlesuk

Nick potts said:


> What amp fuse would should i use.


As low as possible, whilst still allowing the solenoid to operate . Unless you order online, common domestic fuses are 3, 5, 10 & 13amps. So I'd say put a 5amp in it. (The soleniod is drawing 4.8a) Solenoids can draw more current as they are turned on, before dropping. If 5 blows then try a larger fuse or a slow blow type fuse. 

Worst case, if you had to fit 10amp, due to availability,  this would still blow before the breaker in the fuse box, thus protecting wiring. Currently there is no fuse, so a relatively high rated fuse, is better than none.


----------



## Nick potts

hypnogogia said:


> Actually, before you do that, is it a solenoid for the US market? If so, they run on 110V, so simply attaching a UK plug and using that will damage it.  What is the information on the solenoid/transformer that came with it?



The solenoid has 220V,  4.8VA, 25mA printed on it if that means anything to you


----------



## hypnogogia

Ok, that means you should be fine with a 3 pin plug.  As to fuse, I’d use a 3 amp, although I suspect that is too big (If my understanding of VA is correct).


----------



## Nick potts

hypnogogia said:


> Ok, that means you should be fine with a 3 pin plug.  As to fuse, I’d use a 3 amp, although I suspect that is too big (If my understanding of VA is correct).



Yeah, I wasn't (and still am not) 100% on volt-amperes??

The actual moulded plug attached to the solenoid says 6A, 250V?, Though I don't believe these types of plugs are fused?


----------



## noodlesuk

Nick potts said:


> The actual moulded plug attached to the solenoid says 6A, 250V?, Though I don't believe these types of plugs are fused?



If they are fused, then there would be an access port to the fuse, sounds like there isn't one? I suspect the 6A might be the rating of the conductors/plug?

Sorry, I mis read your post, taking the va as amps. If the solenoid says mA then you'd be fine with a 3a fuse. Its a very low power device.


----------



## ian_m

Nick potts said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Looking for some advice on a solenoid I have just picked up.
> 
> Came with a 2 pin US-style plug, The plug states 6a 250V, solenoid 220V 4.8va
> 
> What my best course of action here, should I just cut the plug off and replace or use an adaptor?


These adapters are are known as death adapters and if used incorrectly can prove fatal....Some of the numerous issues are:

Earth pin has plastic collar, thus when inserted in standard 13A socket isolates the earth connection.
Adapter is not fused, thus if you stick an unfused lead eg shaver, soldenoid etc there is a fire risk. .If the connected appliance faults it will be possible to draw up to 32A in UK, which is not good is it is only a 6A rated lead.
The live and neutral connections are not shuttered, thus possible to insert an object and make connection to the live.
It is possible to miss insert a UK plug into these adapters, eg earth pin into the adapter live socket, thus connecting live to the appliances earth.
The contacts are probably not rated for any significant current, again a fire risk....
Personally I would hit it severely with a hammer, which is probably the best use you will find for this type of adapter. 

Generally with equipment I get, that has incorrect plugs, in my case usually 240V kit from Germany, I cut the German plug off and replace with a suitably fused UK plug. 

For your solenoid a 3A fuse is suitable. 3A is fine for appliances upto about 700 W  (ie 240V  x 3A -> about 700W). 

Your solenoid is only 4.8VA (VA is same a W, for as far as we are concerned), so 3A is fine.

Screwfix do a 3A UK plug for 93p and 10 pack of 3A fuses for £1.90. Sorted.


----------



## Nick potts

ian_m said:


> These adapters are are known as death adapters and if used incorrectly can prove fatal....Some of the numerous issues are:
> 
> Earth pin has plastic collar, thus when inserted in standard 13A socket isolates the earth connection.
> Adapter is not fused, thus if you stick an unfused lead eg shaver, soldenoid etc there is a fire risk. .If the connected appliance faults it will be possible to draw up to 32A in UK, which is not good is it is only a 6A rated lead.
> The live and neutral connections are not shuttered, thus possible to insert an object and make connection to the live.
> It is possible to miss insert a UK plug into these adapters, eg earth pin into the adapter live socket, thus connecting live to the appliances earth.
> The contacts are probably not rated for any significant current, again a fire risk....
> Personally I would hit it severely with a hammer, which is probably the best use you will find for this type of adapter.
> 
> Generally with equipment I get, that has incorrect plugs, in my case usually 240V kit from Germany, I cut the German plug off and replace with a suitably fused UK plug.
> 
> For your solenoid a 3A fuse is suitable. 3A is fine for appliances upto about 700 W  (ie 240V  x 3A -> about 700W).
> 
> Your solenoid is only 4.8VA (VA is same a W, for as far as we are concerned), so 3A is fine.
> 
> Screwfix do a 3A UK plug for 93p and 10 pack of 3A fuses for £1.90. Sorted.



Thank you @ian_m

The adapter went in the bin after I took some pictures.

Now I know I can just change the plug that is what i will do today.

It's scary how most people (me included) give no mind to these things, I have happily used these adapters before when they come with pumps, etc 

Just want to say a big thanks to @Andrew Butler also 

Nick


----------



## ian_m

Of course there are compliant and safe plug adapters, that really don't cost much more that the unsafe Chinese adapters. I have used these as well, no problems.  Got mine from Ebay as well as local RS pickup.

These are only £2 and that is from a supplier that is not know to be cheap.

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/travel-adapters/7839555/




It has a fuse in it, so lead is now fused (watch out supplied fuses are generally 5A, OK to leave, but changing to 3A is better). 

Only issue is can be a tad wide, so might have issues if your are trying to stuff many 13A sockets into an extension block.


----------



## Nick potts

ian_m said:


> Of course there are compliant and safe plug adapters, that really don't cost much more that the unsafe Chinese adapters. I have used these as well, no problems.  Got mine from Ebay as well as local RS pickup.
> 
> These are only £2 and that is from a supplier that is not know to be cheap.
> 
> https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/travel-adapters/7839555/
> View attachment 153863
> 
> It has a fuse in it, so lead is now fused (watch out supplied fuses are generally 5A, OK to leave, but changing to 3A is better).
> 
> Only issue is can be a tad wide, so might have issues if your are trying to stuff many 13A sockets into an extension block.



Thanks, ian, I have one of these in my amazon basket, but I am just going to pop to toolstation or b&q and pick up a plug and fuse.

Thank you for the help


----------



## Deano3

I got one of these plugs on my twinstar 900s going from plug into the transformer as below, i found a kettle/PC plug and worked fine but noticed lamp was virbating to the touch so switched back to origional cable and cured it however i want english plug.

The origional 2 pin plug says 16a 250v

The one i fitted says 10a 250v dont know why that caused a vibration or small electric current to go through the twinstar as it felt to touch.

Would a smaller amperage cause this as when changed back it stopped but i do need the correct cable aslo.

Dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dcurzon

I found Poundland do a euro/uk adaptor (shaving adaptor) which is good tight fitting, and only a quid.


----------



## noodlesuk

Deano3 said:


> I got one of these plugs on my twinstar 900s going from plug into the transformer as below, i found a kettle/PC plug and worked fine but noticed lamp was virbating to the touch so switched back to origional cable and cured it however i want english plug.
> 
> The origional 2 pin plug says 16a 250v
> 
> The one i fitted says 10a 250v dont know why that caused a vibration or small electric current to go through the twinstar as it felt to touch.
> 
> Would a smaller amperage cause this as when changed back it stopped but i do need the correct cable aslo.
> 
> Dean
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk




The amperage rating on the plugs is what they can withstand, or rated to operate at, they won't affect the current delivered. Unless you try to draw more than they are rated at, of course.

Is there a chance that the vibration of the lamp stopped because it was restarted (as plug was swapped) rather than it being caused by the plug itself? Providing all connections are ok, electrically, can't se how this would cause the vibration.


----------



## Paul Willi

Which ever lead you use you shouldn’t get any current through the light fitting casing.


----------



## noodlesuk

Paul Willi said:


> Which ever lead you use you shouldn’t get any current through the light fitting casing.



Yes, only thing that would cause this would be a fault. If the earth on one adaptor shorting to live, that might cause you to see a current on the casing!


----------



## Paul Willi

I would think it’s at the light fitting. Maybe some water got near the plug/socket into the fitting
as Far as the adaptor goes why not remove the 2 pin plug and fit 13amp plugtop with suitable fuse to match transformer load.🍻


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





Paul Willi said:


> ........and fit 13amp plugtop with suitable fuse to match transformer load


 I do this.

cheers Darrel


----------



## GHNelson

Deano3 said:


> I got one of these plugs on my twinstar 900s going from plug into the transformer as below, i found a kettle/PC plug and worked fine but noticed lamp was virbating to the touch so switched back to origional cable and cured it however i want english plug.
> 
> The origional 2 pin plug says 16a 250v
> 
> The one i fitted says 10a 250v dont know why that caused a vibration or small electric current to go through the twinstar as it felt to touch.
> 
> Would a smaller amperage cause this as when changed back it stopped but i do need the correct cable aslo.
> 
> Dean
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


That looks like a Schuko plug which you need a converter like this!
Amazon 



hoggie


----------



## dcurzon

Here's the Poundland shaver adaptor. Fused, 1amp 250v. 
At 1A it's probably only suitable for low loads such as solenoid on a regulator.  Which incidentally is exactly what this one is for.







Best solution is to fit a UK plug with the correct rating.


----------



## Andrew Butler

I know a lot of even the biggest brands in the UK add an adaptor to use their products, regardless I think it's always best to have a straight UK plug connection.

Simply searching for things such as 'Kettle power cord' or 'Figure of 8' to UK plug should bring up most results for powering things like this, there are numbers that go against these type of fittings.

Choosing  the correct UK plug DC converter I also think is a good idea, beware of cheaper imports - I had one myself where the Earth pin came loose recently.
There are things to understand such as connection size, Voltage, Amps and polarity.

Hopefully someone *QUALIFIED *will jump in with official UK links to the correct information and fill in the information I have missed out.


----------



## Deano3

I have re-fitted the 10amp uk plug as been to horizon aquatics today and there lamps have the same vibration when touch finger tips ontop of the light unit so must be normal.

You would never know if didnt barley touch as can only feel with tips of fingers ontop of unit and then stops once touching.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

